# Funcionamiento de un inyector adicional



## Hudico (Feb 22, 2006)

Saludos a todos

Tengo que hacer funcionar un inyector adicional, es decir un quinto inyector en un motor de 4 cilindros, Este motor funciona con inyeccion grupal, es decir los inyectores 1- 4  y  2-3  funcionan con un solo impulso  ( cada grupo ) controlado por la unidad de control. La unidad de control es especial, no correponde al motor del auto, Las indicaciones del fabricante de la UC no me permiten conectarme a alguno de los dos grupos, ( seria muy facil ) . La idea es tomar la señal de uno de los grupos y hacer funcionar un circuito electronico que maneje el quinto inyector. Agradecere la información si existe ( interernet ) dicho circuito.  Si necesitan alguna información adicional estare atento a sus comentarios.

  ( este proyecto es para medir la cantidad de combustible suministrado en funcion de la potencia medida a distintos regimenes de velocidad)

  Desde ya muchisimas gracias.


----------



## fvparg (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola. No se si ya solucionaste tu problema con el inyector. 
Pero tengo una idea de cómo podrías conectarlo usando un circuito driver de potencia para el 5to inyector. 
Si necesitas un circuito podes mandarme un mail a fvp@walla.com


----------



## Aristides (Nov 17, 2006)

Si es que entendí bien el planteo, sería que el inyector extra, se debe abrir cada vez que  uno de los otros inyectores se abre, en este caso se puede tomar de cada uno de los inyectores, la señal con un diodo y una R en serie, a la base de un transistor y en el colector de éste el solenoide del inyector.


----------

